# Eurowahl-Dialer-Spam



## AmiRage (20 September 2003)

Gerade trudeln auf einem unbenutzten Compuserve-Account zwei dieser Mails mit unterschiedlichem Betreff ("Wieder mehr rechtsextremistische Gewalttaten" und "Geben Sie uns Ihre Stimme !") ein:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Im Bereich des Rechtsextremismus registriert der Bericht des
> ...



Auf der Voting-Seite selbst steht dann u.a.:



> Kampf gegen rechts !
> Neonazi-Szene: Mehr V-Leute?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man wählt, soll ein Voting-Plugin installiert werden.


----------



## Fidul (20 September 2003)

Der Netzblock 213.252.26.0 - 213.252.26.7 mit eurowahl.*** gehört einer "Virtual Pacific Entertainment Ltd." und liegt bei ip&more/CUNet in München. Vielleicht bringt da eine Beschwerde was.


----------



## dvill (21 September 2003)

Die seriösen Geschäftsleute werden bescheiden und begnügen sich mit Kleinbeträgen für zweckfreie Abstimmungen. Der Dialer wählt

01377990394

und ist damit der erste 0137-Dialer, der mir den Weg kreuzte. Der Dialer wählt direkt nach dem Abstimmungsklick!

Mitverdiener gemäß

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Abgekupfert - danke Didi, für die Info.


----------



## AmiRage (21 September 2003)

Und was machen "wir" jetzt am besten mit diesen netten Zeitgenossen?


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Und was machen "wir" jetzt am besten mit diesen netten Zeitgenossen?


Ich habe da so ein Bild im Kopf mit einem nackten Hintern und ein paar roten Waldameisen...


SCNR


----------



## Fidul (22 September 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mitverdiener gemäß
> 
> http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html



Ah, Extracom. Gab es da im Dialer eigentlich eine Preisangabe und sind 0137-Dialer überhaupt erlaubt, d.h. darf diese Rufnummerngasse so genutzt werden?


----------



## Fidul (25 September 2003)

Dialerschutz.de hat sich mit diesem Teil befaßt:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/25092003/25092003.html


----------

